# "When Life Gives You Lemons,~Knit!"



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Original ink drawing.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Another great drawing....just love them all. Thnx for sharing


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!! Love it!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! I am amazed at the pictures you do. :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Another beauty.......love your pictures


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is lovely and I am loving the addition of the peace signs lately or maybe they were always there and I am just noticing them.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Nother great picture!!!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> She is lovely and I am loving the addition of the peace signs lately or maybe they were always there and I am just noticing them.


.... thank you so much! In every one of my drawings there is a peace sign and a ... I'm an old hippy  a very old hippie


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Original ink drawing.


 :thumbup: great!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

And.."Pucker Up"...I love this one...


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely once more.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Appreciate the kindness! Thank you


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Amazing"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .... thank you so much! In every one of my drawings there is a peace sign and a ... I'm an old hippy  a very old hippie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your picture...thank you for sharing.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

There is so much to absorb in your drawing. What talent!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awww thanks!!!!!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Love your work. From one old hippy to another.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Another winner.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Great picture, I love all the detail!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Love your drawing-thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Amen to that!! That's all I do now tho I am an artist too I just am not doing anything in that vein. Please keep your wonderful drawings comings, they give me inspiration to pick up a pencil or a brush and do something.

Yesterday I actually did that. Thought I'd do some color pencil and ink sketches. Since I just moved here all my art supplies are all over the house but I found my old color pencils and ink pens and boy was it work just looking for them. After I got all that mess out I did nothing!! I just can't seem to draw or paint anymore. I know I am still grieving since my son passed in May but am worried now because it is taking me too long to paint again. The last painting I was working on I stopped working on the day before my son died and hadn't gone near it yet.

So like I said keep your inspirational work coming...hoping it will snap me out of this.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love your work!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Love your drawings.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Another beautiful one....what an imagination you have.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dusti said:


> I know I am still grieving since my son passed in May but am worried now because it is taking me too long to paint again. The last painting I was working on I stopped working on the day before my son died and hadn't gone near it yet.


There is no "too long". Each of us grieves in our own way, on our own time schedule. When you are ready you will return to your art.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Love your work!


So sorry for the loss of your son. I believe he would be sad that you are not doing something you loved, one day (soon I hope) inspiration will move you again.
Be well, take care.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Another great drawing! Love them so much.


----------



## emdns (Feb 23, 2011)

love, love, love all your drawings...do you sell them?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes!!!...pm. Me if you're interested... Thanks so much


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another very old hippie loves your lemony dancer/knitter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is so great!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

//thanks


----------

